# New 2013 Mathews bows come out Monday Nov. 5th?



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard some cool things are coming our way from Mathews. Does anyone have any inside information on the new Solo Cam or the Speed Bows from Mathews in 2013?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

here you go it might get interesting. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1883925

I honestly think Blowtec will come out with the best bow out this year though. They already had the best bow out in 2012. wish I had the money for one


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx mr. Buckmaster. It's funny that you posted that thread from Archery Talk. I had seen that right before I posted my thread. I was hoping that someone on here had some better knowledge of them than the speculation on AT. I guess I will just have to wait a couple more days and see what the commotion is all about. I heard they are going to be marked around $1,300. That made me wonder if they had Carbon risers. I heard somewhere that they were IBO'd at 362.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

$$1,300

I think archery is growing out of my budget $$. Its now become a rich mans sport, or a young and dumb lives at home mamma boys sport.

If i'm going to spend 1300 bucks I think I'm going to get me custom action, barrel, stock, and build me a sweet shooting rifle where I can kill these bucks in other states out to a 1,000 yards. This way I dont have to hit the hills like a mad man every year like I do. 

362 fps would be cool if it had a 7 inch brace height though


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

$1300 is just too much for something that doesn't kill any better than something that costs $600...I guess someone is willing to pay it. I'd rather spend that money on more treestands or tags.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's to bad there's no market for used compound bow scrap. Seems like after a year of buying a new one you could paint it with a can of Krylon and double the value of it... I guess they could always start making other things out of em like boat anchors. Or they could weld them together and make trusses for steel buildings...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Check this out................http://mathewsinc.com/

they say that they are re inventing the wheel. I have to admit, I am pretty excited to see what they have.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

The idler wheel on that new Creed bow is kinda unique...looks kinda cool.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I love the new statement: "The Creed is advanced simplicity"

-_O- Talk about an oxy-moron!

I do like the new colored Rubber Do-Dadds you can get to accessorise your new C.M.A.S.D.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott, I was thinking they were going to break out all new stuff for this year's unveiling and was excited to have the opportuity to carry the brand again... WOW!! If I didn't need access to parts and Warranty so badly I might reconsider carrying the 3-brand line... is it worth $10,000+ to me to open with them so I can order parts? WOW. So far I am NOT very impressed...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Check this out................http://mathewsinc.com/
> 
> they say that they are re inventing the wheel. I have to admit, I am pretty excited to see what they have.


Sexy! I actually love seeing the new exciting things that come out year after year. It's called technology and it is as advanced as your computer or cell phone. Just like when you buy your new fancy phone, the next great one is just around the corner with some fancy new thing making it even more exciting than the last.

I don't like the price tags either...however, this isn't just specific to archery. EVERYTHING is climbing in prices. It's Obama's fault :mrgreen: .


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

It truly is difficult to come out with something truly revolutionary. The most innovative thing I have seen come out in the last 5 years has been the G5 Prime dual cam design. Most of this other stuff including the 2013 Mathews stuff is just making little tweaks here and there. I was thinking that perhaps they would come out with a Lost Snow Camo...I think that did pretty well for Elite and Hoyt in the last couple years. It will be interesting to see how many Z7 line shooters gravitate either towards the Creed or the Chill. A lot of Mathews dealers are clueless when it comes to binary cams and the Chill is essentially the Bowtech Invasion (first impression of course).


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

tough sale anymore trying to one up each other every year because the bows have peaked in performance and technology. Sure you can go a bit faster "not much" but it probably won't be shootable. 

I still think blowtec has them all beat right now for a shootable speed bow. 

There is nothing wrong with the new creed bow if your 5' tall and have a 23" draw. It would probably be a pretty cool hunting bow for my daughter if it wasnt a 1,000 bucks. 

Same with the chill if it was a touch lighter Id probably get that one for her hunting bow but again its a 1,000 bucks. 

Mathews did disappoint this year with their 30" ata bows. I'm fine with a bow that slow around the 35" ata but why should I choose one when there are two different brand bows out with a smooth draw and more speed. invasion or the g5 would be my pick


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> It truly is difficult to come out with something truly revolutionary. The most innovative thing I have seen come out in the last 5 years has been the G5 Prime dual cam design. Most of this other stuff including the 2013 Mathews stuff is just making little tweaks here and there. I was thinking that perhaps they would come out with a Lost Snow Camo...I think that did pretty well for Elite and Hoyt in the last couple years. It will be interesting to see how many Z7 line shooters gravitate either towards the Creed or the Chill. A lot of Mathews dealers are clueless when it comes to binary cams and the Chill is essentially the Bowtech Invasion (first impression of course).


Actually I shoot a Mathews Monster (dual cam technology). Maybe you missed it?

The reason I love the new stuff and latest greatest technology, is it ups the competition. I really don't care which brand has the best, it really doesn't matter. It keeps everyone pushing to improve and become better. The same thing happened with diesel motors. The three truck producers keep pushing the envelope and improving the design and we as the consumers are the winners...however our bank accounts always lose.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

For all intensive purposes...if someone is purchasing a Mathews bow they are most likely purchasing a single cam bow. I'd be willing to bet that Mathews Monsters (5,6,7,8 combined) account for roughly 10% of Mathews new bow sales each year.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> For all intensive purposes...if someone is purchasing a Mathews bow they are most likely purchasing a single cam bow. I'd be willing to bet that Mathews Monsters (5,6,7,8 combined) account for roughly 10% of Mathews new bow sales each year.


Maybe...still, look back at the history of Mathews. They started out with McPherson (sp) dual cam technology. They brought it back in a big way combining what they learned with with smooth shooting bows they developed in the past with the dual cam, super fast, smooth, quiet, mean killing machines. I am just pointing out that you overlooked an important bow they developed.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

overlooked shmoverlooked...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am thinking that the Creed is pretty dern cool. I already have the Monster and LOVE the speed. The deep, hard pocket was a thing to get used to in the beginning but I did. Now that they have a "mix" between the super fast bow and the smooth bow is exciting. The Creed has a shorter axle to axle, split limbs, light weight, solo cam for smoothness and only a matter of a few FPS from the monster chill. $999 is a lot of money but much better than the $1,300 that I heard was being attached to it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> For all intensive purposes....


Are you referring to the King of Queens episode trying to be funny or were you trying to say for all intents and purposes? Just wondering. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good catch...haha
intensive porpoises
statue of limitations


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, for all Tents with special Purposes, I went to see the new bows. I only looked at the Creed and the Chill. The ZXT is replacing the old Z7 and is on the cheaper end for $750. It is not replacing the Heli-M. The Creed was nice as well as the Chill. I would lean a bit harder to the Chill. It had a nicer, smoother draw than the Creed which doesn't make sense since it is the dual cam bow. It has a bit less vibration but both are very non vibrating bows. I do believe that the Chill is the BEST Monster to date. If you like Monsters, which I do, you will LOVE this bow. The first thing that you notice will be how light it is. It is the Best Monster ever and has gone on a diet.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The reason the chill will have a nicer smoother draw is because two cam bows are more efficient. So if you have 2 bows with pretty close ibo speeds and brace heights the two cam bow won't be as aggressive. It looks really cool! I like the fact its light! I hated how heavy the other monsters were but I just don't think I can stoop to a 30" axle to axle and have to deal with all the nock pinch that comes with it. I will have to go shoot one though to make up my mind.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott, you're not brand bias are you? Over the past few years since I met you, I don't believe I have ever heard you talk about shooting any of the other new bows from the other brands out there to compare... just sayin. As much as you like to suggest one brand is "superior", I think people are missing the boat if they limit themselves to only one brand of bow in their testing. What is good for me may not be what is good for/to you.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Scott, you're not brand bias are you? Over the past few years since I met you, I don't believe I have ever heard you talk about shooting any of the other new bows from the other brands out there to compare... just sayin. As much as you like to suggest one brand is "superior", I think people are missing the boat if they limit themselves to only one brand of bow in their testing. What is good for me may not be what is good for/to you.


 _(O)_ Now that's just silly talk.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Brand bias?

Every bow i own is a mathews bow. Do you see my on that wagon now? I give totally unbiased reports when talking bows. I dont get paid to shoot anything.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Scott, you're not brand bias are you? Over the past few years since I met you, I don't believe I have ever heard you talk about shooting any of the other new bows from the other brands out there to compare... just sayin. As much as you like to suggest one brand is "superior", I think people are missing the boat if they limit themselves to only one brand of bow in their testing. What is good for me may not be what is good for/to you.


I have owned PSE, Martin, Botech, Hoyt and Mathews. You are right in the fact that since you met me only 4 years ago, I have not ever talked about another brand of bow. You met me while I was shooting my Mathews LX. I then purchased a Mathews Monster. I am guilty of what you say but simply because I have not found a brand that is "superior" to Mathews. I have a very open mind as I have NEVER owned bows from the same company consecutively until now. I just have to have something wrong with my current setup before looking elsewhere. That is most likely why I have been married to the same woman for 29 years.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW, Gerald at Utah Archery Center has them in now. 8)


----------

